# WEST UNION, OH - F, B&T, 1 yr old, Friendly



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066">"Rena" was e-mailed to me to post. She is currently at the Adams County Pound in West Union, OH.

Here is her photo and Petfinder description. I have no further information about her. Please contact the shelter directly if you're interested in Rena.

West Union, OH is about 65 miles southeast of Cincinnati. </span> * 

* <span style="color: #FF0000">RENA </span> * 










*More About Rena5/29/09 

RENA is a beautiful female shepherd. She is very friendly, approximately 65 pounds and 1 year old. RENA is not good with small dogs or young children. She is available for adoption at the Adams County Dog Pound. 

Adams Cty Dog Pound

11260 St. Rt. 41 
West Union, OH 45693
937-544-2431

*The pound is located on Route 41 BEHIND the County Garage, across the street from Walmart and Long John Silvers.

For adoption information on the dogs in the pound please e-mail [email protected] OR [email protected] 

Our usual *OPEN* hours are: 
11 am - 1 pm MTWF , 
9:00 am- 12 noon Saturdays 

Closed Thursdays and Sundays 
( evenings, Thursdays and Sundays by appointment only) 
*


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump. Is there a PF link? I will look.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is the link- Pics not so great of this girl :-(

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13828060


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there someone that can go to the shelter to meet and evaluate her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump

Anyone in the area that can help???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I am about 40 minutes away--sorry I didn't see this post earlier; I lost my oldest dog this weekend and haven't been on the forums for a couple of days.

Is there a rescue interested in her? I've never temp tested a dog--guidelines?

Their hours are so restrictive! I *might* be able to go tomorrow afternoon if I can get an appt., but I don't know exactly what to look for.

~Kristin


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: WEST UNION, OH - F, B&T, 1 yr old, Friendly*



> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaIs there someone that can go to the shelter to meet and evaluate her?


Balakai, first let me say how sorry I am for your loss. 

Hopefully ShepherdMania will check in soon and let you know.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh she looks like my Cheyenne


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

her petfinder link is still active. any news???


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Couldn't get in touch with anybody there. Can't go today.

If there is a rescue interested in her, I can try again to get an appt to check her out if someone will tell me what to look for/how to evaluate.

~Kristin


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

We are again way over capacity - bursting!!!!!!


The dog pictured below will be PTS on 9/28/09 if not rescued by this weekend.


THIS SHELTER IS JUST A LITTLE OVER 2 HOURS AWAY FROM COLUMBUS.. THEY NEED A SECOND CHANCE.. PLEASE IF YOU CAN SAVE JUST ONE... THIS SHELTER DO NOT GET ADOPTERS LIKE IN THE BIG CITIES.. WHY SHOULD THE DOGS SUFFER BECAUSE THEY WERE BORN IN A RURAL AREA. 

Adams County Dog Pound is located in one of the poorest counties in the State of Ohio. The dog pound (a rural pound) is at capacity, with only one full time and one part time employee. If we cannot get some of our dogs out to rescues, we will be forced to euthanize healthy, adoptable dogs. Please let us know if you can help. There are no pull fees for approved rescues and some transportation by volunteers is available. 

We have many wonderful dogs available. Please visit our website http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH505.html 

Any assistance you can give our dogs would be greatly appreciated. Please feel free to cross post. 


Carmen McKeehan, Volunteer 
Adams County Dog Pound 
West Union, Ohio 
[email protected] 

For rescue and transport information please email [email protected] OR [email protected] 

For adoption information on the dogs in the pound please [email protected] OR email [email protected] 


You can call us @ 1-937-544-2431, please be patient we may not be near the phone.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump--still listed


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump--still listed


----------

